# Tuxedo endlers



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Also one of my favourites are the tuxedo endlers aka halfblack endlers aka black flame endlers. It concerns a hybrid strain. Overhere, I've got a strain with a red chest and a silver chest strain.

I'm keeping and breeding this strain for some years now. The first ones were Thailand import which I've arranged with some german breeders to lower the individual costs.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard the color line is somewhat unstable is this accurate?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Depends...! With every strain wether wild, hybrid or even fancy mutations will show up when kept in captivity. Continuous selecting with each generation remains necessary.


----------

